

Should I use Railo to build my startup? - timsayshey

My cofounder and I are getting ready to start building our app and the fastest way to a mvp is by using Railo. If we go this route and our startup is successful, could this limit us and what challenges might we face by using a application server that isn&#x27;t mainstream?
======
FaisalAbid
Use whatever gets you to market first. Deal with scale later.

